# Silverton daily run



## one legged wonder (Apr 19, 2011)

i hear its class three... might be some low bridges though


----------



## jwolters4 (Jan 3, 2005)

Its fairly tight in spots and very fast when its flowing....no eddies. There is one ledge rock drop near the middle that needs to be covered, that could be the crux. A small paddle raft will go if you're on it. Dress for cold water! A bike shuttle works here...


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

I know a few Silverton locals that have rafted it. I can't recall for sure, but I think they said they run a 12'er. I boated the stretch last year on the 4th of July. It was flowing right around 300 which I would call the minimum. At current flows you could likely float rubber down it. The channel is more like a creek above town though. Not a ton of eddies. Mostly II+ with one fun class III rapid.


----------

